# Eotech Question



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I may get a PS90 soon, and I was thinking of buying an Eotech if I don't like the stock sight.

Anyway - I had a question...

Since the unit is sorta computerized, does it allow U to set it for more than 1 range. I realize, U can compensate for bullet drop. But, does it have more than 1 preset. So, I can have 1 preset for 25 yards, another for 50 and a 3rd for 100 yards? Is that possible?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I'd like to know that too, I know that some scopes can do that (they are $$$spendy$$$) but does the EOtech or any other red dot do it?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I may get a PS90 soon, and I was thinking of buying an Eotech if I don't like the stock sight.
> 
> Anyway - I had a question...
> 
> Since the unit is sorta computerized, does it allow U to set it for more than 1 range. I realize, U can compensate for bullet drop. But, does it have more than 1 preset. So, I can have 1 preset for 25 yards, another for 50 and a 3rd for 100 yards? Is that possible?


I'm not aware of any EOTech or Aimpoint optic that has that feature, but what do I know? I think scooter is right; an optic with that capability would probably cost as much as the PS90.

It's relatively easy to set the zero for the AR-15/M-16 to an all-around, "close-enough" point to ranges out to about 200 yards, because of the flat trajectory of the round out to that range. I don't know if anyone has done that investigation for the PS90 round.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have no desire to shoot at 200 yard. But, if I sighted it in for 50 yards, and if I wanted to also use it for a home defense weapon, I was hoping to have a second setting that I could program for much closer.

I guess when the time comes, I'll have to get 1 of these super geniuses do the math and tell me how much distance the impact point will vary at certain distances based on a 50 yard zero. I've seen these numbers before, but forget them now....


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Impact point will vary depending on the round, and loading of that round. So you can't technically make a blanket statement that the 5.6X28 will drop so many inches at so many feet. You can get a ballpark though, google the ballistics info for that round.

With that said, IMO with the .223 and the EOTech, a 50 yd zero is perfectly fine for CQB distances too.. think about it - if you're dead on at 50 yds, and 1" off at 10 ft, what's the big deal? The BG is only 10 ft away and his torso is a foot wide. And you start to get a sense for it and the EOTech reticle anyway. And the parallax free feature of the EO takes effect further out than 10 ft anyway.

I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks


----------



## tharmer (Oct 27, 2006)

Speaking of sights, is this the holographic type? What about the Bushnell Holographic II. Anyone have an opinion?
-terry


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

A_J said:


> With that said, IMO with the .223 and the EOTech, a 50 yd zero is perfectly fine for CQB distances too.. think about it - if you're dead on at 50 yds, and 1" off at 10 ft, what's the big deal?
> 
> I think you'll be fine.


That's what I was thinking and did a poor job of stating; zero at 50 yards and you'll be close enough at closer ranges that it won't matter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tharmer said:


> Speaking of sights, is this the holographic type? What about the Bushnell Holographic II. Anyone have an opinion?
> -terry


Yes, the Eotech is a holographic sight. My local shop has the Bushnell one U are referring to as well, and it is cheaper. I am not sure how it stands up to the Eotech, however.

I am kinda biased away from Bushnell, however, as their astronomy telescopes are pure crap. :smt012


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I've got an Eotech on my AR and I love it. It's sighted in for 100 yds. and it's easy and _fast_ to get two inch (+/-) groups. Very clear dot with a big circle around it. I highly recommend it.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

tharmer said:


> Speaking of sights, is this the holographic type? What about the Bushnell Holographic II. Anyone have an opinion?
> -terry


Personally, I wouldn't put one on anything more than a 22 plinker gun, and even then I wouldn't expect it to hold up.

I had a Busnell Trophy red-dot that had to be exchanged twice, I finally got my money back. Kept cutting out... I'm done with Bushnell too.


----------

